# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Εκπαίδευση καναρινιών !

## BillMat

Γεια σας παιδια ! θα ηθελα να σας ρωτησω πως μπορω να κανω το καναρι μου να καθεται στο χερι μου, αυτο με το που βαζω το χερι μου λιγο στο κλουβι, απομακρυνεται απο αυτο... θα μου αρεσε πολλη αν γινεται σιγα - σιγα να το καταφερω αλλα δεν εχω ιδεα πως... εσεις εχετε καμια ιδεα ? εν το μεταξυ το εχω εδω και 2 εβδομαδες και μεχρι τωρα φαίνεται να ειναι θυληκο, δεν κελαηδάει ακριβως, καπως μονοτονα θα ελεγα, ενα ιδιο ηχο κανει ... Λοιπον, ειμαι ολος αυτια !  :Happy0030:

----------


## jimnikaia

πολυ ωραιο καναρινακι ειναι 

να το χαιρεσαι

----------


## orion

Αρχικά περιόρισε τις πατήθρες... βάλε μία επάνω και μια κάτω, θα πρότεινα επίσης να αφαιρέσεις την κούνια και όλα αυτά γιατί περιορίζεις τον ωφέλιμο χώρο πτήσης στο πουλί κλπ... επίσης φωλιά δεν έχει νόημα να έχει αφού δεν μπαίνουν μέσα πλην του όταν γεννούν (ζευγάρωμα)... αν βάζεις συνέχεια το χέρι σου κ αρσενικό να είναι δε θα κελαηδά... ίσα ίσα θα το στρεσάρεις... συνήθως η εξημέρωση γίνεται με έλλειψη φαγητού... καλύτερα όμως να πάρεις ένα ήδη εξημερωμένο παπαγαλάκι... μη το βασανίζεις

εντελώς φιλικά (σε καταλαβαίνω αλλά σκέψου το πουλάκι πρώτα)  :winky:

----------


## BillMat

εννοείτε πως δεν βαζω το χερι μου συνεχεια, εννοω οταν ειναι να βγαλω την αυγοθηκη και να την ξαναγεμισω, μονο τοτε το βαζω αναγκαστικα και απλως εβλεπα την αντεδραση του ... ! την κουνια ηδη την αφαιρεσα γιατι οντως ειδα οτι δεν ειναι και χρησιμη ... οταν λες με ελλειψη φαγητου τι εννοεις ? και εννοειτε πως με τιποτα δεν θελω να το βασανισω γι'αυτο κιολας ρωτησα εσας....

----------


## panos70

Τα καναρινια εαν δεν τα εξημερωσεις μικρα δυσκολα εως αδυνατο να εξημερωθουν ,και την αυγοτροφη εαν δεν εχει πτεροροια δυο φορες την εβδομαδα ειναι αρκετα,τα αλλα στα ειπε ο Χρηστος (Οrion)

----------


## gianniskilkis

Βασίλη καλησπέρα ... πρόσεξε , σου το λέω επειδή μια εικόνα χίλιες λέξεις . Αγαπάς το πουλάκι και αυτό σε κάνει υπερβολικό . Τι του έβαλες σε εκείνο το κλουβάκι ; την Άρτα και τα Γιάννενα ... Φουλ ξέχειλα ταΐστρες τροφή ,αυγοτροφή ,ξέχωρα βιταμίνες ;;; κούνια ,εξωτερική φωλιά...απ΄ όλα ... η χαρά του πετσοπά είσαι να σε χαρώ ... 
 Βγάλε κούνια και την μία πατήθρα  ελάττωσε την τροφή στο μισό τουλάχιστον και να την αλλάζεις κάθε δυο μέρες , καθημερινά να κουνάς λίγο την ταΐστρα να μην μένουν επάνω φλούδες (εγώ του βάζω λίγη και καθημερινά την αλλάζω αλλά δεν μπορώ να ξέρω το πρόγραμμά σου για να σου πω να κάνεις το ίδιο αν και δεν είναι κόπος φαντάσου να εκτρέφαμε αγελάδες) . Πέταξε στερεές κίτρινες βιταμίνες  και εάν στην μία ταΐστρα έχεις αυγοτροφή γιατί δεν βλέπω καλά, να την βγάλεις και να του βάζεις κάθε δύο μέρες αλλά πολύ λίγο ένα κουταλάκι μικρό , έως να τελειώσει και στην συνέχεια να μην ξαναπάρεις και  να του βάζεις ένα τέταρτο αυγό καλοβρασμένο και τέρμα ...
   Φιλαράκι δεν είχα σκοπό να σε προσβάλω , όλοι τα ίδια κάναμε ίσως και χειρότερα (εσύ δεν του κρέμασες χάντρες και μονόσκορδα για το μάτι ,όπως δίδασκε ένας πετσοπάς που ήξερα για να δικαιολογεί τα ψοφίμια που πουλούσε ) για αυτό σου είπα λίγα με πολύ χιούμορ και τέλος να ξέρεις ότι εάν δεν μεγαλώσει το πουλί στο χέρι δεν πάει στο χέρι καθώς επίσης όταν πάει στο χέρι σύντομα ....κλαίει το μάτι μάλιστα και τα δύο μαζί εν στεναγμοίς ....

----------


## panos70

> gianniskilkis 
> κούνια ,εξωτερική φωλιά...απ΄ όλα ... η χαρά του πετσοπά είσαι να σε χαρώ ...





> για αυτό σου είπα λίγα με πολύ χιούμορ και τέλος να ξέρεις ότι εάν δεν μεγαλώσει το πουλί στο χέρι δεν πάει στο χέρι καθώς επίσης όταν πάει στο χέρι σύντομα ....κλαίει το μάτι μάλιστα και τα δύο μαζί εν στεναγμοίς ....


   φιλε τα ειπες ολα με ενα ιδιαιτερο χιουμορ

----------


## ninos

Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τα όσα ανέφεραν τα παιδιά παραπάνω..  Επίσης, εαν θες να προσφέρεις ακόμα κάτι καλύτερο για το φιλαράκι σου, αντικατέστησε τις πατήθρες με ξύλινες και την αυγοτροφή μια μια σπιτική συνταγή αυγοτροφής.

----------


## BillMat

::  ωραια μου τα ειπες φιλε γιαννη... λοιπον ήδη η κούνια έχει βγει, η αυγοτροφη στην αυγοθηκη ειναι σπιτικη, στην μια ταιστρα εχει μιγμα σπορων που και εγω καθε μερα τα ανακατευω και στην αλλη η αληθεια ειναι οτι μου την πουλησαν εστω για βιταμινη αλλα ειδα οτι ειναι η πρωτη εικονα σε αυτο το site αρα να την αφησω στην ταιστρα ή οχι τελικα ? για την σπιτικη αυγοτροφη καταλαβα οτι θα βαζω πολλη λιγη-μια φορα την εβδομαδα- και θα βαζω αλλη μια φορα αυγο ... παλι την φωλια ειπα να την βαλω απο τωρα να την βλεπει  :Fighting0029:  χαχαχα ! οκ ακολουθω τις συμβουλες και απο καταλαβα σε μερικους μηνες που θα παρω και αρσενικο και θα αρχισω διαδικασιες αναπαραγωγης , τα μικρα θα τα εκπαιδευσω και τοτε θα εχω τα πουλια στα χερια ! χαχαχαχαχα !  :Jumping0045:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Φίλε μου εγώ πιο πολύ για αρσενικό το κόβω χωρίς να παίρνω όρκο κιόλας , τώρα στο ξανάπα για το χέρι εάν θέλεις να έχεις ήσυχο το κεφάλι σου να πάρεις ένα ....κομπολόι ...να είσαι Άρχοντας ....

----------


## Gardelius

*Βασιλη,σαν σκεψη μονο κακη δεν ειναι ...η υλοποιηση της ειναι λιγακι που τα χαλαει... Τα ειπε ΟΛΑ και με πολυ χιουμορ ο Γιαννης (και τελικα ετσι μαλλον γραφουμε οι περισσοτεροι θελω να πιστευω). Ηταν και εμενα καποια στιγμη στο μυαλο μου,μαλιστα ειχα δει καποια βιντεος που ειχα μεινει,...Η αγαπη που του δινεις, νομιζω, δεν "εξημερωνεται" με τιποτα!!!!*

----------


## jk21

Το στησιμο πραγματι δειχνει για αρσενικο .. τι ηλικια εχει; ξερεις ποτε γεννηθηκε; 

στα υπολοιπα απλα βαζω και εγω ενα +1 σε οσα ειπαν τα παιδια

----------

